# Fish cleaning question



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been renting a house where I don't feel comfortable cooking so I just have been giving my catches to others for now. When I get in my house what's the best thing to do about cleaning fish. I'm not on the water and I don't want to leave fishheads in the garbage for days(wife would kill me). What's your best suggestion besides only fishing on Tuesdays.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Find out where your wife wants her flower bed and bury them. Fish makes great fertilizer.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I freeze mine in a garbage bag in the Garage freezer then put them in the trash Frozen on trash morning!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I like Brad's method and will do this from now on... 
Or you can just...
Just toss them in the trash of anyone who has done you wrong...:whistling:
Brent


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

When I was in similar conditions, before moving back to the woods, I would just drive to the closest store with an unlocked dumpster and "donate" them. Ever wondered where the fishy smell at McDonalds or the gas station came from?
Now I just feed the local black bear that 'doesnt exist'.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*cost ya fidy*

We have a meat grinder and grind all our stuff into chum works GREAT! :thumbup:


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Make a compost pile. You can get the black compost bins for 30-40 bucks. Your fruit trees and vegetables will literally double in size as opposed to not using any. Now's a good time to start your compost so it's ready for the Spring.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Flies around the fish cleaning table are another potential for contamination of your fillets. Here is something that will go a long way in reducing the number of flies that land on your fish. 
 If you catch a Bonita during the trip, save it for bait or chum for your next trip. Always fillet the Bonita before any other fish. Lay the fillets, skin side down at the end of your work surface. (After you’ve sanitized the surface) For some reason, flies are attracted to dark flesh fish far more than to white flesh fish. All of the flies will land on the Bonita and leave your Grouper fillets alone.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's amazing. i have never heard of that before.

jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the good thing about living out in the woods!!! I just walk up the way a bit and dump em fer the critters!!!:thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Some really good advice.
I freeze all the parts and take them to my recreational land for the Fish and Craw fish Traps. 
I do have 14 Citrus Trees and had not thought of Burying what I do not use around them , Thanks for that advice.
as for answering the original Question and since you are renting , your probably not growing Veggies , Freezing them and placing in the trash on Trash day is by far great advice.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive just been bagging them and throwing them in the neighbors trash... but i never thought of freezing it and using it for chum later. I actually usually just freeze them in plastic containers and give them to my mom for fertilizer.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

SLICK75 said:


> When I was in similar conditions, before moving back to the woods, I would just drive to the closest store with an unlocked dumpster and "donate" them. Ever wondered where the fishy smell at McDonalds or the gas station came from?
> Now I just feed the local black bear that 'doesnt exist'.


 haha good one:thumbsup:


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

When I'm cleaning my catch I have a 5 gallon bucket next to my work area with a heavy duty trash can liner inside of it. All the unwanted parts go into the bucket. When I'm finished, it tie the bag up and put it inside another trash can liner. That gets tied up too and the whole thing goes into the trash can. Our trash can is far enough away from the house that even if it does smell a little, it doesn't bother anyone.

Some carcasses get saved for the pin fish trap. Those are double bagged in zip locks and stored in the freezer.


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah a red each day in my trash can is almost unbearable after four days....... of course missing trash day cause you were out fishing all night does not help either ha ha any ideas on how to kill the smell????


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Started a garden last year and in between the rows I buried all the flounder caught the last summer. Needless to say, this year's garden is OFF THE CHARTS. Heck, I even buried deer and hog carcasses in that thing during the hunting season for a little surf n turf fertilizer! lol


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

X3 on the garden. Bury them in a place that you want something to grow. I do this and it works.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Started a garden last year and in between the rows I buried all the flounder caught the last summer. Needless to say, this year's garden is OFF THE CHARTS. Heck, I even buried deer and hog carcasses in that thing during the hunting season for a little surf n turf fertilizer! lol


Surf n' Turf fertilizer...who'd of thunk? Too funny! 

I freeze and set out on trash day. Can also bait the pinfish traps w/ frozen fish scraps - works great. Ditto on being great plant food. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Find the nearest Apartment Complex with dumpters and Wham-O! Racoon buffett!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I hadn't thought about putting fish heads in my ornery neighbor's garbage. :thumbup:


----------

